# Jumping photo critique



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Love your mare! She reminds me of my own.


----------



## Karaluvsruby (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks  she really doesn't look her age !


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Someones taught you the basics really well - I like the way you are staying out of your horses way and giving a nice release, you have a nice straight back and you eye are up in the first two (Although I wanna more you hat cover back out of your way ).. You need to put some weight down through your heels and that will help give you a nice strong lower leg position

You pony is super cute - nice colour weight and jump, has gorgeous ears and is looking after you well (Can see the ponies been doing this for a few years). Both well turned out

Your'd never pick your ponies age  Cute team!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Agree with above, doing great! I cant see anything wrong! Great pair! Id love to see more adorable fun shots of you too!


----------



## Karaluvsruby (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you very much  keeping my heels down and eyes up are things I've always needed to work on so hopefully with a bit more practice I'll improve. Ruby is a real sweetheart, very experienced and takes good care of me She does however get very excitable and strong when jumping but we have managed to work through that


----------



## Karaluvsruby (Feb 26, 2012)

jody111 said:


> Someones taught you the basics really well - I like the way you are staying out of your horses way and giving a nice release, you have a nice straight back and you eye are up in the first two (Although I wanna more you hat cover back out of your way ).. You need to put some weight down through your heels and that will help give you a nice strong lower leg position
> 
> You pony is super cute - nice colour weight and jump, has gorgeous ears and is looking after you well (Can see the ponies been doing this for a few years). Both well turned out
> 
> Your'd never pick your ponies age  Cute team!



Thank you very much  keeping my heels down and eyes up are things I've always needed to work on so hopefully with a bit more practice I'll improve. Ruby is a real sweetheart, very experienced and takes good care of me She does however get very excitable and strong when jumping but we have managed to work through that


----------



## Karaluvsruby (Feb 26, 2012)

Klassic Superstar said:


> Agree with above, doing great! I cant see anything wrong! Great pair! Id love to see more adorable fun shots of you too!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

I also think that you have done a great job with the basics and both you and the horse seem to enjoy this.
I would suggest putting the stirrups up a little which would help you get the weigh to the heel. 
About your release although it is good that you are not holding her I still think a little supportive contact would be even better. So you could feel the horse a bit more. I have seen a lot of people just throwing away there reins but after landind when they need to get the contact again they seem to catch the horse in the mouth pretty badly. 

But in general both you and the horse look neat and nice for the competition and are doing a great yob =)


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

You're a great little rider, you'll go places for sure! Just keep at it.


----------



## Karaluvsruby (Feb 26, 2012)

Artemis said:


> I also think that you have done a great job with the basics and both you and the horse seem to enjoy this.
> I would suggest putting the stirrups up a little which would help you get the weigh to the heel.
> About your release although it is good that you are not holding her I still think a little supportive contact would be even better. So you could feel the horse a bit more. I have seen a lot of people just throwing away there reins but after landind when they need to get the contact again they seem to catch the horse in the mouth pretty badly.
> 
> But in general both you and the horse look neat and nice for the competition and are doing a great yob =)


Thank you very much for your advice!  i will try to work on those things you mentioned


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

What a perfect looking team! I love your mare, she looks like a sweetheart, and doesn't look her age at all. Keep it up, you are a very promising young rider, and you look like you have the potential to develop into a heck of a horsewoman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Karaluvsruby (Feb 26, 2012)

Lins said:


> What a perfect looking team! I love your mare, she looks like a sweetheart, and doesn't look her age at all. Keep it up, you are a very promising young rider, and you look like you have the potential to develop into a heck of a horsewoman.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you so much  that really means a lot! she's an amazing horse I love her so much


----------



## HorseyGirl12345 (Mar 23, 2012)

Artemis said:


> I also think that you have done a great job with the basics and both you and the horse seem to enjoy this.
> I would suggest putting the stirrups up a little which would help you get the weigh to the heel.
> About your release although it is good that you are not holding her I still think a little supportive contact would be even better. So you could feel the horse a bit more. I have seen a lot of people just throwing away there reins but after landind when they need to get the contact again they seem to catch the horse in the mouth pretty badly.
> 
> But in general both you and the horse look neat and nice for the competition and are doing a great yob =)


I agree completely with this. Also, how old are you? In the first pic it looked like you were like 10! :mrgreen:


----------



## Amberish2002 (May 26, 2012)

Def. agree w/ Artemis about putting stirrups up a bit. A little time working without stirrups would tighten your leg up a bit as well. Nice job overall!


----------



## lkjhorse927 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry, this isn't really critique, but where did you get the breastplate? 
Anyway, your form is nice and I love how you look up so well.


----------



## Karaluvsruby (Feb 26, 2012)

lkjhorse927 said:


> Sorry, this isn't really critique, but where did you get the breastplate?
> Anyway, your form is nice and I love how you look up so well.


Thanks  I'm sorry but i'm not sure it came with ruby when i bought her.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Just tighten up your reins a little bit, other than that you look great


----------



## Karaluvsruby (Feb 26, 2012)

HorseyGirl12345 said:


> I agree completely with this. Also, how old are you? In the first pic it looked like you were like 10! :mrgreen:


I'm 15  i do look really young in that first picture though lol


----------



## EnglishElegance (Jun 6, 2012)

You guys look great together!  
All I can think of is shorten your stirrups up a notch or two, it looks like you're really stretching to reach them, and it will be easier to keep your heels down that way.


----------



## Equitation4life (Mar 10, 2012)

I think you heel is solid in the 1st pic, then in the 2nd and 3rd your heel is just ok. Your leg is nice, and will improve with shorter stirrups. Really work on giving your horse that solid connection with your legs. I LOVE your release! keep that up! I agree with the others about your stirrups, it will help you get a really nice ride.


----------



## demesemi (Jul 5, 2012)

Your mare looks lovely, turnout is great and wouldn't be able to tell her age.
For the most part your position is good, there is just a couple of things that stand out.
As suggested by others, you should definitely take your stirrups up a hole or two, that will allow you to really put some weight in your heels. Also although a decent release is always good, you should perhaps try to aim for slightly less slack in the reins, you say that you have trouble with your girl taking off after the jumps, this could be because your reins are still to long after the jump.
Other than that, can't wait to see you progress with your pony, would love to see some more pics of you two


----------

